# Northern Music



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

Is anyone up for starting either a band or some sort of e-music thing, I write dub/breakbeat type stuff which I sometimes Dj out here and there, I used to be in dub reggae band in Manc years ago until I left the fair city.
I'm signing on at the mo so my music is restricted to writin on me PC, but Id certainly be up for some making music from a distance til i get a job, by making music from a distance I mean posting each other bits of tracks and adding onto it via pc, if it goes well and I manage to get job pretty soon it would be good to try and do some live stuff with it, just an idea....


----------



## kakuma (Apr 17, 2006)

i'll definetely be up for that, have loads of bits and bobs i could send you.....


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> i'll definetely be up for that, have loads of bits and bobs i could send you.....



What you into Ninj?


----------



## kakuma (Apr 17, 2006)

mostly breakcore and jungle, anything that sounds fucked up basically


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> mostly breakcore and jungle, anything that sounds fucked up basically



I dont listen to a lot of the newer jump up jungle, it sounds like a thousand mice on crack with steel toe caps on dancing in a biscuit tin, but older stuff like John B/ Doc Scott/Klute/ed rush does it for me.

I like harsh bassy stuff but I write stuff thats still heavy with strings in.


----------



## kakuma (Apr 17, 2006)

harsh bass is always good, 

a lot of the new jungle is the same vibe as the original stuff tho if you dig deeper tho.....

i have never used strings in a tune, but would definetely be up for a collab

what people have done before is upload 5 samples each and then make a tune each with the end result.....


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> harsh bass is always good,
> 
> a lot of the new jungle is the same vibe as the original stuff tho if you dig deeper tho.....
> 
> ...



The secret to using strings in harsh music is make sure they are in the Minor Scale, owt in minor scale usually sounds serious.

Sounds Good mate if your up for tunes, I only use WAV,s how do we send em to each oher though can it be done online, sure it can.


----------



## kakuma (Apr 17, 2006)

just .zip it and use

www.yousendit.com

i'll get someting done tommorow, have had me headphones on for a few hours tonight already....


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> just .zip it and use
> 
> www.yousendit.com
> 
> i'll get someting done tommorow, have had me headphones on for a few hours tonight already....




Nice one mate, lets this fuckin thing rollin innit


----------

